# Anna, I'd love to see all the cakes



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

that you've been up to your elbows in this fall. If you ever get the chance....I'd love to see more of your beautiful work. hint...hint...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Me too!!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you ladies- I am truly flattered. The bad news is that I am still terrible with the computer. The good news is that my website will be up and running by the end of the year. So, if you can wait a few more weeks...there will be some things for you to view. I will post my web address as soon as it is done and you can all give me your feedback.

This is my last crazy weekend and then I have it easy. I took most of December off to reclaim my sanity, get some sleep, and spend some extra time with the kids.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Anna, I can't wait to see your site, you do such nice work!


----------

